# Weight Loss Competition Version 2



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

After @TheWelshOne destroyed all in the previous one, time to put up some proper competition.










My own bulk has ended and I am dieting once again (boo), so I am in.

I suggest Wednesday the 9th to begin, and this time a 10 week run, which will set the end date to Wednesday 18th of October.

As before, those who are up for it lemme know and I will put your names on the spreadsheet. As before, no need to commit fully, all done in fun just some dieters trying to lose some fat 

Start Date:

9th - 16th August (just tell me the day you start on your initial weigh in and you can do your final weigh in 10 weeks later).

End Date:

18th - 25th of October (according to your start date).


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> After @TheWelshOne destroyed all in the previous one, time to put up some proper competition.
> 
> My own bulk has ended and I am dieting once again (boo), so I am in.
> 
> ...


I'm in! Still got a load to lose.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Still in


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Would anyone have a problem with kicking on with it at an earlier date? Say, Wednesday the 9th?

No particular reason other than I wan't it finished with quickly lol. @TheWelshOne @ByStorm @Kuse?


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Sure I will join in. I'm sure I will get my *** kicked again. I really only have about 5kg to burn off and it seems to be extremely hard to do as you seen with my up and down.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I am in. I am sure I came in last in the other competition and I probably wont win now either, but this time I am definitely getting that six-pack. Gonna post regularly in this thread as well this time.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Kuse yeh the last bit is very tough. I am going to run into issues probably towards the end as well. Aiming for 15-20lbish.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Welcome onboard @Ominous Indeed
@Riker, @Red October, @CopadoMexicano, @slyfox, @SofaKing

Any of you guys up for it? (I think you guys have posted at points in the other weight loss threads, apologies if not ) - only mentioning because I have moved forwards the start point to weds so not enough time for people to stumble across the thread naturally.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> Welcome onboard @Ominous Indeed
> @Riker, @Red October, @CopadoMexicano, @slyfox, @SofaKing
> 
> Any of you guys up for it? (I think you guys have posted at points in the other weight loss threads, apologies if not ) - only mentioning because I have moved forwards the start point to thursday so not enough time for people to stumble across the thread naturally.


Sure...definitely in need if a reboot. Thanks for remembering and including me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Lol, Wednesday now (mid week is better).


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I can just add an extra field to the database to indicate a different start day for anyone who gets the message or finds out later, so you can start your 10 weeks any time up to a week after this weds. So 18th to 25th start weigh in and I can just stagger the database to have different end dates. Would be ideal if everyone started on the same day but I am not really giving enough notice, so when you weigh in fir the first time, just add a note of the day


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SofaKing said:


> Sure...definitely in need if a reboot. Thanks for remembering and including me.


No worries mate


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Wednesday is good for me @splendidbob


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@*splendidbob* Thanks but I'm probably going to pass. I'm working on some changes in my life that will probably help with weight loss(if I don't over compensate in other areas) but I'm not really focusing on losing atm. I also have a bunch of non weight loss things I need to focus on. Might be interested next time you do this, if I have other areas in my life more under control.

Some things I'm doing right now are trying to avoid buying carryout and fast food. Today will be my 14th day in a row without, which is very impressive for me. I haven't really lost any weight because I'm compensating by eating tastier foods at home. I don't want to be too hard on myself at home because it is really important for me to overcome my addiction to eating out for health and monetary reasons. Before this I was getting food out everyday and sometimes more than once a day.

I'm also trying to reduce drinking soda(particularly colas with caffeine) but it isn't going well. A whole day is about the most I've achieved since starting this, but I'll keep trying. Again until I get over my soda addiction I'm being easy on myself when it comes to other sugary drinks. Can worry about eliminating those once I'm over my caffeinated soda addiction.


----------



## Guts101 (May 28, 2015)

in but just saying unless you starve yourself, im going to win


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Ominous Indeed said:


> I am in. I am sure I came in last in the other competition and I probably wont win now either, but this time I am definitely getting that six-pack. Gonna post regularly in this thread as well this time.


*whistles* You're going to make it on my calendar yet


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Would anyone have a problem with kicking on with it at an earlier date? Say, Wednesday the 9th?


Yeah no problem for me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i have to treat my eating disorder with vyvanse or some specific med.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.9kg


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

What do you guys do to lose belly? Just run?


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

impedido10 said:


> What do you guys do to lose belly? Just run?


I'm still working on that. My guess is diet and exercise. Unfortunately you can't control which fat is going to burn, the belly is the last place for me.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kuse said:


> I'm still working on that. My guess is diet and exercise. Unfortunately you can't control which fat is going to burn, the belly is the last place for me.


you lose in other parts? ok


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

impedido10 said:


> you lose in other parts? ok


Yes, it just burns in whatever order your body wants it to. All you can do is keep going until you get to the part when the belly fat burns.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kuse said:


> Yes, it just burns in whatever order your body wants it to. All you can do is keep going until you get to the part when the belly fat burns.


thanks


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

211.6. I will call it 211 because holy **** I ate a lot of food last night.



impedido10 said:


> What do you guys do to lose belly? Just run?


Yeh, no way to lose fat in a specific area unfortunately, fat just comes off from all over the place. Guys tend to have stomach fat as the last respite so it comes off there last. You just need to get your body fat really low and then the belly fat will come off, and for that you need to create a caloric deficit


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@slyfox no worries mate  - I think those changes you are making are a good idea. @SofaKing nice to have you back on board fella. @Guts101 good luck :b @ByStorm I think you started a week late last time, so might be the favourite out of the blocks @TheWelshOne starting mission more than achieved lol.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @slyfox no worries mate  - I think those changes you are making are a good idea. @SofaKing nice to have you back on board fella. @Guts101 good luck :b @ByStorm I think you started a week late last time, so might be the favourite out of the blocks @TheWelshOne starting mission more than achieved lol.


Lmao. Still beat ya  96.4kg today (so still 212.5)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> Lmao. Still beat ya  96.4kg today (so still 212.5)


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> 211.6. I will call it 211 because holy **** I ate a lot of food last night.
> 
> Yeh, no way to lose fat in a specific area unfortunately, fat just comes off from all over the place. Guys tend to have stomach fat as the last respite so it comes off there last. You just need to get your body fat really low and then the belly fat will come off, and for that you need to create a caloric deficit


Thanks bruh


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

(Second) Starting Weight: 218.6 lbs. [whoo over 20 pounds now]

It would be nice to see progress pictures for when everyone reaches their goal by the way.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Is this the fifteenth said:


> Stop deleting my accounts and just explain to me why I was banned. That's all I've been asking, I've been asking across 15 accounts now, why won't you just tell me? Even long term users like @Persephone The Dread know you're not telling me. Why did @Helena_SAS post that they had no idea what was going on? Stop banning and just discuss this. Where is @The Dark Knight?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Afraid I am not a mod.

At any rate, you have created yourself a problem, because, unfortunately, even if the whole "all women are lesbians" thing wasn't bannable the creating multiple accounts and spamming the board thing is.

It's like someone who got falsely arrested for stealing bread and then tried to demonstrate their innocence by going around stealing as much bread as possible and writing "I didn't steal the bread" on them and throwing them into a police station.

At this point, the original possible offence is kinda irrelevant.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Is this the fifteenth said:


> All women are lesbians? What are you talking about?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Weren't you the guy who just used to constantly say all women are lesbians?

Well apologies if not, but it doesn't matter now, because you are the "makes multiple accounts to harass the mods" guy. /shrug.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

How often is it preferable that I update here? Once every week? I was thinking of starting the 14th. August.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.0kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ominous Indeed said:


> How often is it preferable that I update here? Once every week? I was thinking of starting the 14th. August.


As often as you like, yeh, so long as you started and recorded your first weight before today, then you are still in. If you missed the initial weigh in deadline you can participate but the Tuesday will be the final weigh in for you. (so long as you have the day you weighed and the weight its fine and I can note on the SS so I know when everyones final weigh in day is)


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> As often as you like, yeh, so long as you started and recorded your first weight before today, then you are still in. If you missed the initial weigh in deadline you can participate but the Tuesday will be the final weigh in for you. (so long as you have the day you weighed and the weight its fine and I can not on the SS so I know when everyones final weigh in day is)


My weight is 68.7 Kilograms - I weighed myself just now, but it has stayed the same since forever going up and down between 68 and 70 Kilograms. I "started" the 14th but have yet to do anything. Hopefully I can get something going on forward now.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

95.2kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

208.2, since my initial weigh in was a blatant cheat though (I ate loads the night before, I am dropping my starting weight to 210 ). Also disclosure, ephedrine and caffeine are being taken by me on occasion to help things along (not recommended btw, remember, I am idiotic), so yeh, I will be participating, but if I win, I won't claim the victory since I am effectively non natty :b


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Rankings so far, week 1:

Bob: -1.33%
Kuse: -1.29%
Welshy: -1.24%

Waiting on other participants, @Ominous Indeed next Tuesday, @ByStorm (what was your starting day btw?) @SofaKing and @Guts101 need starting weight and starting day from last week if you are still in (can pm me ofc if don't want to say publicaly, goes for any other last minute entries, I will only reveal % here if requested).

Anyone who joins late, Tuesday the 15th will be set as your start date (and you might lose weeks losing time).


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Rankings so far, week 1:
> 
> Bob: -1.33%
> Kuse: -1.29%
> ...


I started Saturday the 12th.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@ByStorm, oki


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

219.2 lbs. Not a good week lol


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, as I'm not here this week, I'll have to take today's weigh-in as Wednesday's: 94.8kg


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Can I join? :/


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SSJB said:


> Can I join? :/


You can, but you would be missing weeks, latest final weigh in is the 24th october. Unless you can backdate a start weight from some time around the 9th of this month.


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah I was 238 pounds


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

SSJB said:


> Yeah I was 238 pounds


Added you to the spreadsheet, assumed a weds start / end date


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.6kg. I haven't been for a run in 2 weeks, been struggling a little bit with insomnia. But I plan to start running again tomorrow.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

207


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, so far (few stragglers missing, or weighing in on diff dates) week 3:

Meself: -1.9%
SSJB: -1.85%
Welshular One: -1.66%
Kuse: -0.43%
ByStorm: -0.23%

Will update others as they come in.

I am officially back in the comp as ephedrine and caffeine is way too risky for me psych wise, so doing it old school without any cheats.


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

233.6 pounds.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

218.1 lol a small deficit but a deficit.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.2kg


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

94.3kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

205.2


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Week 3, results to be updated as they rolls in:

SSJB: -3.74%
Bobbert: -2.75% (misery fuelled weight loss is the bestest weight loss)
The Welsh People: -2.18%
Kuse: -1%


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

229.1


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

SSJB said:


> 229.1


Holy crap, I'm so not gonna win this one. What are you doing to get the weight off?


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

I just havent been eating that much lol maybe just a meal per day.


----------



## melanie7 (May 31, 2013)

I'd like to join, if it's not too late?


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.7.  I'm going to put my diet into full strict mode now. I have a meeting with a surgeon in seven weeks and I want to look fit.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@melanie7 sorry, its too late now as we are almost half way through, there might well be another one later though 

206.8 this week. I should be under maintenance though, but I had a bad week (avg 2500 or so). Avg weight for the week is 204.9 so it jumped this morning. Still, it's a sign to tighten thing up, both in terms of logging and getting some lower calorie days in (I think I have been training at the gym too much which has raised my hunger).
@Kuse are you going to be logging things on myfitnesspal?


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> @Kuse are you going to be logging things on myfitnesspal?


I have a windows phone that I like a lot, but it doesn't have that app sadly. I don't think I could compete with some of you in this competition.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

93.7kg which means I'm officially 50lb lost. And I'm 206.57lb so finally less than you @splendidbob !

Today's a good day. :boogie


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> I have a windows phone that I like a lot, but it doesn't have that app sadly. I don't think I could compete with some of you in this competition.


I think you are probably too near to your ideal weight, its more difficult to lose weight the less fat you have. I still have lots to lose, but I used to (for example) be able to have a day a week where I ate a bunch, but these days I can't afford to do that, have to be quite tight.

You can just use MFP on the pc, its what I do, unless of course you don't use a pc much.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> You can just use MFP on the pc, its what I do, unless of course you don't use a pc much.


I will have a look at that, thank you.  If only I could burn off this last 5kg or so.

Sorry to overwork you @splendidbob I just reweighed in at 69.3kg for today.

Well done @TheWelshOne I am happy for you. 

Time for bed now, have a fun day.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks @Kuse  Hope you can get that last 5kg somehow - honestly, MFP is a godsend to me so if you can use it, I'd try. (PS: Love the new avatar  )


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> 93.7kg which means I'm officially 50lb lost. And I'm 206.57lb so finally less than you @splendidbob !
> 
> Today's a good day. :boogie


 Oh, the competition is on now....



Kuse said:


> I will have a look at that, thank you.  If only I could burn off this last 5kg or so.
> 
> Sorry to overwork you @splendidbob I just reweighed in at 69.3kg for today.
> 
> ...


No probs, I just enter it into the spreadsheet and it auto calculates . You will get there with the last bit of weight.

Also love the new avatar


----------



## melanie7 (May 31, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> @melanie7 sorry, its too late now as we are almost half way through, there might well be another one later though
> 
> 206.8 this week. I should be under maintenance though, but I had a bad week (avg 2500 or so). Avg weight for the week is 204.9 so it jumped this morning. Still, it's a sign to tighten thing up, both in terms of logging and getting some lower calorie days in (I think I have been training at the gym too much which has raised my hunger).
> @Kuse are you going to be logging things on myfitnesspal?


It's okay, thanks for replying!


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

216 lbs today


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, after week 4, so far:

TheWelshOne: -2.8%
Bobular: -1.99%
ByStorm: -1.19%
Kuse:-0.86%


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

92.2. Could be stress, could be finally getting my arse back in gear.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

69.3kg.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

206.2, which is a little odd as my weekly average weight has been 205. Dropping behind the Welsh machine now though 



senkora said:


> I started 1-2 months ago and missed this. Am at 150 lbs.


If you have the start weight on the 9th of August, or thereabouts, you can still participate, as on the the start and end weights are needed 



TheWelshOne said:


> 92.2. Could be stress, could be finally getting my arse back in gear.


Damn. Yeh, stress maybe relevant for you atm, amazing loss this week tho.



Kuse said:


> 69.3kg.


Holding steady


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So far then. half way through the 10 weeks:

Welshy: -4.36%
SSJB (hasn't reported for a while): -3.74
Bob : -2.27%
Bystorm(hasn't reported for a while): -1.19%
Kuse: -0.86%

Worth noting again, Kuse has a harder time as much less body fat 

I however, have slacked this week, average calories 2400 which is only a slight deficit. Am finding it hard to keep weight training (which I need to do to preserve muscle) and make the deficits. But I do need to do it.

I plan to keep losing until November, maybe.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

senkora said:


> I started at 162 lbs but I don't know when that was ... just that it was roughly in that time frame. I'm pretend participating.


Ok, well looks like Welshy has it sewn up again anyway /sigh . I can add you though I don't think anyone will mind (I don't).


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

senkora said:


> 147.7 lbs


If it's not too rude to ask, how tall are you?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

senkora said:


> I'm 6' 1". ... I'm ... trusting you right now.


Lol, yeah, sorry, I'm one of "those" people these days. 147lb seemed low for a guy. And at 6'1 it's nearing underweight, according to BMI, which isn't ideal, I'll admit, but does still give me pause. But I'm not gonna presume to tell you that you don't know what you're doing, obviously.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

68.6kg.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

202.4 big drop this week.



senkora said:


> I donated blood yesterday. My blood pressure was 95/60 mmHg, pulse 50 bpm, hemoglobin 15.6 g/dL.


How was haemoglobin in the range?

I donated blood a couple of times, totally ****ed my iron, ferritin (stored iron) got low, but the cheapo haemoglobin test they did in the van said all was fine.

How is your pulse so low, fitness or genetic? BP similar to mine, do you get low bp symptoms?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

91.2kg, finally over my halfway mark!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

senkora said:


> 146.7 lbs
> 
> Ill come back to this in a bit.


Ok, no need to answer btw, if its too personal or something, just curious (I have had low blood pressure symptoms myself with similar kinds of BP levels)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> 68.6kg.


 Well done.



TheWelshOne said:


> 91.2kg, finally over my halfway mark!


Damn, impressive as always and gj on the milestone 

Standings this week:

Welsh: -4.77%
bob: -4.08%
Kuse: -1.86%

4 weeks remaining


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

If I may ask what diet are you doing? I'm impressed about how fast some people is losing weight!!! 
What do you normally eat a day? :blush I'm not exactly dieting, I'm using myfitnesspal to track what I'm eating and seems like despite I'm cutting some types of carbs I'm still eating too much :crying:, I was searching for diets online but haven't found one that sort of fit me. :frown2:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> If I may ask what diet are you doing? I'm impressed about how fast some people is losing weight!!!
> What do you normally eat a day? :blush I'm not exactly dieting, I'm using myfitnesspal to track what I'm eating and seems like despite I'm cutting some types of carbs I'm still eating too much :crying:, I was searching for diets online but haven't found one that sort of fit me. :frown2:


Well, I can't speak for everyone else but I'm not really dieting. I'm just using MyFitnessPal, logging very precisely every day, sticking to my calories and going low-ish carb (about 115g max a day). This isn't entirely healthy though (my fruit intake has dropped because high carbs, and I'm not even attempting to hit my protein/fat goals, just cals and carbs), so I'm seeing a dietician next month to try and help me figure out a plan.

Also, as you can see from my signature, I've lost a lot but I'm still only halfway. So if you don't have much to lose, it'll come off a lot slower.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Well, I can't speak for everyone else but I'm not really dieting. I'm just using MyFitnessPal, logging very precisely every day, sticking to my calories and going low-ish carb (about 115g max a day). This isn't entirely healthy though (my fruit intake has dropped because high carbs, and I'm not even attempting to hit my protein/fat goals, just cals and carbs), so I'm seeing a dietician next month to try and help me figure out a plan.
> 
> Also, as you can see from my signature, I've lost a lot but I'm still only halfway. So if you don't have much to lose, it'll come off a lot slower.


Are you exercising daily? What are you eating a day? :blush I'm not eating much fruits either, just some a week, mostly bananas (I know they are full of carbs, but they are the cheaper fruit and also easy to find where I am from, for example apples are expensive and can't be found all the year, I have now a pineapple, I'll eat it :b). I'm not cutting the carbs to diet, but because I had an insulin issues (not diabetic) and I'm under a new medication now but during the past two years I was badly and poorly medicated and gain soooooooooooooooooomuuuuuuuuuuuuchweight, it's sad :crying:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Are you exercising daily? What are you eating a day? :blush I'm not eating much fruits either, just some a week, mostly bananas (I know they are full of carbs, but they are the cheaper fruit and also easy to find where I am from, for example apples are expensive and can't be found all the year, I have now a pineapple, I'll eat it :b). I'm not cutting the carbs to diet, but because I had an insulin issues (not diabetic) and I'm under a new medication now but during the past two years I was badly and poorly medicated and gain soooooooooooooooooomuuuuuuuuuuuuchweight, it's sad :crying:


Not exercising, as bad as that sounds. I mean, not regularly. Sometimes I'll walk a couple of miles, and then I'll add 200 extra cals to make up for it. I'm planning to go to the gym eventually (maybe January, probably more like April) but certainly not at this weight.

I cut the carbs because I have PCOS and everything I could find says carbs are the enemy. It's the only thing that's worked consistently. If I raise my carbs, I don't lose so much, because carbs bloat you and you retain more water weight; the scale won't drop so much. What sort of carb limit have you set?

What I'm eating in a day... I stick to a routine generally but that's not gonna work for everyone. You just need to figure out what you wanna eat and mix it around until you get the right calorie intake.

If you don't mind my asking, what's your weight/height/goal weight?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Are you exercising daily? What are you eating a day? :blush I'm not eating much fruits either, just some a week, mostly bananas (I know they are full of carbs, but they are the cheaper fruit and also easy to find where I am from, for example apples are expensive and can't be found all the year, I have now a pineapple, I'll eat it :b). I'm not cutting the carbs to diet, but because I had an insulin issues (not diabetic) and I'm under a new medication now but during the past two years I was badly and poorly medicated and gain soooooooooooooooooomuuuuuuuuuuuuchweight, it's sad :crying:


No exercise needed. Welshy doesn't eat clean or anything, just hits the calories (~1200 if memory serves) day in day out and loses pretty much bang on the calculated amount of weight for someone with a maintenance of 2200ish. She is a ****ing consistency machine. We went through it all at the start with spreadsheets and caucluations and it pretty much perfectly hit the expected weight loss and hasn't even stalled. The reason for this is because she incredibly rarely misses her calorie target, thats the truth of it. I always found it harder to eat consistently, but would run on a monthly average where I was usually within 200 calories overall which made a good deficit.

I used to log in the same way, but recently have found I don't need to log any more. I have been doing it for a long time, got down to 192, did weight training for 3 months or so, went back up to 211 gained a fair bit of muscle, now am keeping the training in place and just eating less to the level I feel should make a deficit. It's working atm and if it doesn't I will resume logging once again.

My training is pretty intense tho (5 days a week) so a lot of calories will be burned doing that, and I periodically have very low calorie days on my rest days (which I keep a rough mental estimate of).

In short though, measure (weigh), log, and keep a very similar diet going that you can stick to. Take a multi if going low calories.

No magic to it, just make the deficit over a long period of time. Bear in mind when you get to your target your maintenance will have dropped (if its 2200 it might be say 1800) and you would need to eat at that level to maintain, or, a good idea is to start weight training (its ****ing awesome for women too) to build up muscle and keep a focus on calories / food intake / physique. That's part two (maintaining) and its a good idea to do something like that in order to keep the calories off for a good while.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Not exercising, as bad as that sounds. I mean, not regularly. Sometimes I'll walk a couple of miles, and then I'll add 200 extra cals to make up for it. I'm planning to go to the gym eventually (maybe January, probably more like April) but certainly not at this weight.
> 
> I cut the carbs because I have PCOS and everything I could find says carbs are the enemy. It's the only thing that's worked consistently. If I raise my carbs, I don't lose so much, because carbs bloat you and you retain more water weight; the scale won't drop so much. What sort of carb limit have you set?
> 
> ...


Oh! Hope you get better about the PCOS, I don't know why, I though you had masculine reproductive organs or something the like, my bad.

I'm only cutting ice cream, cake, cookies, bread, pasta (that sort of stuff), except that I have had pizza lately for social reasons > lol, I'm cutting rice too, limiting cooked carrot, potato, yucca, arepa, plátano (I don't know the name in English, but's like a banana that you have to cook to eat), all those are very popular where I am from. I cannot cut drastically my carbs yet as I'm in a new medicine and I need to see how my body is reacting to it, with the past one as I said, I gain so much weight :crying:. I used to faint due low sugar bloods before (when dieting), it was awful. Also when I did very low carbs diets in the past I was happy, energetic, peaceful, calm, until certain random moments a day in which all was ruined in an instants, became very stressed and really depressed, then when I do other kind of diets like vegans with much carbs my mood is more constant but very low energy and I lose all my libido, like zero, no joke! As I don't have a partner, I'm fine with that lol, but I'm not happy with low energy neither with the radical changes of mood. I still haven't figure it out how to maintain my blood happy enough in diets.

As for my goals, right now all I need is my old clothes to fit me as I don't want to buy new ones (I love clothes, but I have other priorities in this moment), so that would be about 7 kg? maybe?, I could lose more than that, of course, but it's not my focus. I'm saying-my-weight-shy lol :blush I don't even tell it to my sister or my mom. :O



splendidbob said:


> No exercise needed. Welshy doesn't eat clean or anything, just hits the calories (~1200 if memory serves) day in day.


This is the point, I think I'm eating too much :laugh:, I don't have a food weight so I may be calculating things the wrong way, the other fail I'm having it's that I'm writing in myfitnesspal all the things I eat before I do it, when it's too late to fix lol, so I guess, I need to plan better my food and to stop eating at right time, even if I'm hungry :crying:. I don't know how much I should be eating exactly to maintain alive (not depressed, not ****ed up, not stressed, not gaining weight), but when I get obsessed with this I just drop my food intake, and do stupid things like feeding myself once a day, or having just tea, half banana and half of a tangerine for example and start taking weird pills or whatever, I have done it before (I have said this in many other post here lol, I'll stop now!, I don't last long in this kind of periods, but it's still dangerous and I have being in the hospital for this kind of reasons, which I want to avoid by all means).



splendidbob said:


> Bear in mind when you get to your target your maintenance will have dropped (if its 2200 it might be say 1800)


:crying:



splendidbob said:


> and you would need to eat at that level to maintain, or, a good idea is to start weight training (its ****ing awesome for women too) to build up muscle and keep a focus on calories


I wouldn't mind to do that, but I don't feel I have energy enough for lifting now, apart of that I had sort of a silly accident and I'm still recovering of my knee, so... I'm starting slowly with all the exercising* thing. It's not that I'm lazy :crying:ahahah ok maybe a bit. >

I don't want to go to a doctor to tell me what to eat, but you can tell me lol. :laugh:


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Oh! Hope you get better about the PCOS, I don't know why, I though you had masculine reproductive organs or something the like, my bad.


Lol, don't worry about it, I don't mind the misconception.



> I'm only cutting ice cream, cake, cookies, bread, pasta (that sort of stuff), except that I have had pizza lately for social reasons > lol, I'm cutting rice too, limiting cooked carrot, potato, yucca, arepa, plátano (I don't know the name in English, but's like a banana that you have to cook to eat), all those are very popular where I am from. I cannot cut drastically my carbs yet as I'm in a new medicine and I need to see how my body is reacting to it, with the past one as I said, I gain so much weight :crying:. I used to faint due low sugar bloods before (when dieting), it was awful. Also when I did very low carbs diets in the past I was happy, energetic, peaceful, calm, until certain random moments a day in which all was ruined in an instants, became very stressed and really depressed, then when I do other kind of diets like vegans with much carbs my mood is more constant but very low energy and I lose all my libido, like zero, no joke! As I don't have a partner, I'm fine with that lol, but I'm not happy with low energy neither with the radical changes of mood. I still haven't figure it out how to maintain my blood happy enough in diets.
> 
> As for my goals, right now all I need is my old clothes to fit me as I don't want to buy new ones (I love clothes, but I have other priorities in this moment), so that would be about 7 kg? maybe?, I could lose more than that, of course, but it's not my focus. I'm saying-my-weight-shy lol :blush I don't even tell it to my sister or my mom. :O
> 
> This is the point, I think I'm eating too much :laugh:, I don't have a food weight so I may be calculating things the wrong way, the other fail I'm having it's that I'm writing in myfitnesspal all the things I eat before I do it, when it's too late to fix lol, so I guess, I need to plan better my food and to stop eating at right time, even if I'm hungry :crying:. I don't know how much I should be eating exactly to maintain alive (not depressed, not ****ed up, not stressed, not gaining weight), but when I get obsessed with this I just drop my food intake, and do stupid things like feeding myself once a day, or having just tea, half banana and half of a tangerine for example and start taking weird pills or whatever, I have done it before (I have said this in many other post here lol, I'll stop now!, I don't last long in this kind of periods, but it's still dangerous and I have being in the hospital for this kind of reasons, which I want to avoid by all means).


Well, low carb isn't *necessary* for weight loss in most cases, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Definitely find some way to weigh everything though. You'd be surprised how much you can underestimate fruit and vegetable weights.

I'm no expert but if you want, you can PM me your MyFitnessPal account and I'll friend you, we can compare food diaries


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Lol, don't worry about it, I don't mind the misconception.
> 
> Well, low carb isn't *necessary* for weight loss in most cases, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Definitely find some way to weigh everything though. You'd be surprised how much you can underestimate fruit and vegetable weights.
> 
> I'm no expert but if you want, you can PM me your MyFitnessPal account and I'll friend you, we can compare food diaries


If you share diaries what other information is shared? I would want to start from zero, I don't want others to see how much I have eaten in the past days lol :O.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> If you share diaries what other information is shared? I would want to start from zero, I don't want others to see how much I have eaten in the past days lol :O.


Ah, well it would basically mean that I can see what you've been eating so maybe that's not the best idea.

Honestly, I would say try to stick to around 1500 cals a day for three weeks. Don't go over it, try to stay between 1400 and 1500. After three weeks you should have an idea of what you need to do.

If you look at this post by @splendidbob, there's some good info. And also a TDEE calculator, which will help you figure out what your maintenance level is. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/weight-loss-support-thread-1931818/#post1088155890


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Ah, well it would basically mean that I can see what you've been eating so maybe that's not the best idea.
> 
> Honestly, I would say try to stick to around 1500 cals a day for three weeks. Don't go over it, try to stay between 1400 and 1500. After three weeks you should have an idea of what you need to do.
> 
> If you look at this post by @splendidbob, there's some good info. And also a TDEE calculator, which will help you figure out what your maintenance level is. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/weight-loss-support-thread-1931818/#post1088155890


Lol, I wouldn't mind to share new days' dishes, but the past... embarrassing! lol > The thing why it's so embarrassing is that I wasn't dieting and that I mix many stuff in a meal and they are not the most smaller size either, I get bored of eating the same thing and that I don't like to do more than 3 meals a day when I diet (prob a snack in a very stressful/chaotic day, I don't know, the doctors says we should do more than 3 meals to boots the metabolism but to me, it works pretty bad and makes me more hungry instead the opposite). So I normally have two kinds of salads in a same dish or many different kind of vegetables and I normally have leftovers for breakfast because I don't enjoy all that much cooking. I just said I'm cutting carbs and I ate yucca, hahaha! shame on me, I found an old weight food (which seems like it doesn't count perfectly but it's something) apparently what ate for lunch (had it just right now): about 170ish g yucca, prob about 120ish or of chicken and cauliflower dish (I share the recipes in this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-carb-foods-you-like-recipes-and-diet-talk-2080897/ you can share nice recipes there if you wish , I have no idea of how much calories that has) and of course, because I _love_ myself and I like to cheat I ate 220 calories of sugar free chocolate :O. Giving me little to have dinner if I want to keep about 1400/1500 because I had a big breakfast :O. I also have a drink with meals, normally green or black tee, iced and add lemon (add raw stevia to eat, made with the leafs or sweeteners), so that may not be so good, but I would need to replace the drink with another drink that's no water lol.

Oh! And I found this dude in fb, just in anyone wants to see their tips:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1239988902772723


(no, no one is paying me for it, if someone would be paying me I wouldn't be posting it :O > )

So I have this other thread idea, you may tell me if you like or not, or if there is another similar. *The walking cities contest. * (or whatever name you want if you like the idea) It would go like this: We make teams (of equal numbers and made them randomly, no picking!:b), set a walking goal and each team has to walk to achieve the number of km/miles in one weeks or two, the idea is that if someone can't walk a day someone else may want to walk more to recover the lost. I can try to walk daily but prob not so much as I don't want to abuse of my knee (maybe about 2 km daily?). Would you like it? If so would anyone offer to open and organize it? :b

Oh! And sorry to go off topic, I'll use the other thread, made by @splendidbob to make anyone further questions about this topic.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Lol, I wouldn't mind to share new days' dishes, but the past... embarrassing! lol > The thing why it's so embarrassing is that I wasn't dieting and that I mix many stuff in a meal and they are not the most smaller size either, I get bored of eating the same thing and that I don't like to do more than 3 meals a day when I diet (prob a snack in a very stressful/chaotic day, I don't know, the doctors says we should do more than 3 meals to boots the metabolism but to me, it works pretty bad and makes me more hungry instead the opposite). So I normally have two kinds of salads in a same dish or many different kind of vegetables and I normally have leftovers for breakfast because I don't enjoy all that much cooking. I just said I'm cutting carbs and I ate yucca, hahaha! shame on me, I found an old weight food (which seems like it doesn't count perfectly but it's something) apparently what ate for lunch (had it just right now): about 170ish g yucca, prob about 120ish or of chicken and cauliflower dish (I share the recipes in this thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/low-carb-foods-you-like-recipes-and-diet-talk-2080897/ you can share nice recipes there if you wish , I have no idea of how much calories that has) and of course, because I _love_ myself and I like to cheat I ate 220 calories of sugar free chocolate :O. Giving me little to have dinner if I want to keep about 1400/1500 because I had a big breakfast :O. I also have a drink with meals, normally green or black tee, iced and add lemon (add raw stevia to eat, made with the leafs or sweeteners), so that may not be so good, but I would need to replace the drink with another drink that's no water lol.


Tea should be fine, especially if you're using stevia  On MFP you can input recipes and it'll tell you how many calories are in a serving, so that could be helpful if you like to make food rather than just buy ready-made stuff.



> So I have this other thread idea, you may tell me if you like or not, or if there is another similar. *The walking cities contest. * (or whatever name you want if you like the idea) It would go like this: We make teams (of equal numbers and made them randomly, no picking!:b), set a walking goal and each team has to walk to achieve the number of km/miles in one weeks or two, the idea is that if someone can't walk a day someone else may want to walk more to recover the lost. I can try to walk daily but prob not so much as I don't want to abuse of my knee (maybe about 2 km daily?). Would you like it? If so would anyone offer to open and organize it? :b
> 
> Oh! And sorry to go off topic, I'll use the other thread, made by @splendidbob to make anyone further questions about this topic.


I think it's a good idea  You should make the thread and see who wants to join up.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Tea should be fine, especially if you're using stevia  On MFP you can input recipes and it'll tell you how many calories are in a serving, so that could be helpful if you like to make food rather than just buy ready-made stuff.
> 
> I think it's a good idea  You should make the thread and see who wants to join up.


I can't :afr:flush. As my English is a bit messy I can be prone to misunderstand things :eyes: also, I may have some important change of routines from next Monday so I should not take even silly responsibilities, not even a thread's administration, my next two weeks are so unknown to me :afr :fall

How about @splendidbob, would you be interested in this challenge? You seems to be good administrating threads and contest


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Tea should be fine, especially if you're using stevia  On MFP you can input recipes and it'll tell you how many calories are in a serving, so that could be helpful if you like to make food rather than just buy ready-made stuff.


I missed this part of the post, no idea why, I also missed this part of the app, again, no idea why (I have been using it for not so long with no much exploring, maybe that's because I'm not really really dieting?) anyway thanks for that tip :laugh:. Where I am from if you want to have frozen food you have to go to a restaurant, buy food and put it to froze lol, even the last pizzas I had where home made, including the base and tomato sauce, and the stevia I too (I don't do the leafs lol, just the infusion, however I use other kind of sweeteners equally), so mostly I just try to estimate how many calories I'm having and that's why I have issues by counting them, some products are kind of crafty and don't have a tag in which specify how much it's in it, like cheese, I can of course, estimate as for the type it's, but there is much guessing involved. I used again at night the old weight food I found and realized that despite I'm eating until I'm not hungry anymore, I'm taking less protein of what I though, which means not balancing so good with the carbs. :|

Ok, enough of off topic, I'll move further replies to the other thread.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I made the walking contest thread, if anyone is interested: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-team-contest-team-anyone-interested-2084697/ 
Gosh... I'll stop spamming... shame on me :blush


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm going to pass for now. I'm still committed to my fitness but I don't want to post my weight anymore. I wish everyone the best with getting more healthy. Thank you @splendidbob for the competitions and @TheWelshOne for being supportive, very much appreciated.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok @Kuse no worries, thanks for participating for so long


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

203 lbs this week.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

142.8

Liking the new avy bob


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

90.9kg today, which is back up over 200lb 
@Kuse :squeeze


----------



## SSJB (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry that I haven't posted, i'm like 227 now.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

144.0


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

204 back to strict logging


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

90.9kg still.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

139.6


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i've been stuck and haven't managed to break sub 182.8lbs for months now. I was gonna start this but since I had hit that weight loss plateau and had to upregulate my metabolism I haven't been able to get back to where I was, I am still a few lbs out from where I need to be right now. currently 185.4, probably way too late for this? hopefully i'll stay on track with it though.

edit; yea I am way too late for this. @splendidbob is another one starting after this?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

unemployment simulator said:


> i've been stuck and haven't managed to break sub 182.8lbs for months now. I was gonna start this but since I had hit that weight loss plateau and had to upregulate my metabolism I haven't been able to get back to where I was, I am still a few lbs out from where I need to be right now. currently 185.4, probably way too late for this? hopefully i'll stay on track with it though.
> 
> edit; yea I am way too late for this. @splendidbob is another one starting after this?


Yeh, but selfishly it will probably only be a sprint (month). Could run another longer one but I would be ducking out around that time as I should be finished by then for a long time.

Depends what people want .


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

89.8kg today, finally got that drop I've been hoping for.

Would be happy to do another comp after this, if any others want to join. How about Monday Oct 23 'til Monday Dec 18? 8 weeks (if my maths is correct which it rarely is). @unemployment simulator @splendidbob


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

yea I am definitely in guys, I am cutting still for the rest of 2017 so any comp that runs from now until jan 1st is fine with me


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, then subject to anyone else wanting to join in (lets keep bumping it a bit), lets do an 8 week one. I will probably drop out after 4-6, depends how my fat loss goes and if I am losing strength.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

202.8 for me this week, was 200 earlier, but had unexpected carbs last night so waterlogged meself.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Standings so far, 1 week left for those still standing:
@TheWelshOne: -6.85%
Bob: -3.89%

Without cheating, assuming 201 this week for me without water bloat, best I can do at the end is 199 probably, which is -5.69, so unless Welshy gains, its pretty much decided  (or someone else pops in with a lower weight).

Only going to keep this comp open for a day after next Weds (cba checking for latecomers), so final weigh ins by Thurs 19th plox . If you snooze you lose. Not that there is a prize for this one anyway other than my warm and slightly sinister love.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Final weigh in: 89.4kg

I'll be starting a thread for the new competition probably either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

215.6. Definitely struggled a lot this time around.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

206.4 

This week backfired .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, the end, 
@TheWelshOne: -7.26%
bob: -2.18% 
@ByStorm: -1.37%

Welshy wins again. Congrats, and onwards to your goal


----------

